# Touchpad on CM9 A2 rebooting continously - HELP!



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been on A2 using the unofficial nightly of 4-25 ( when it was still a full update ).
I have had no need to update since then.
I had not been using the touchpad for a couple of days so the battery had gone to 0. I had seen this before so I plugged it in and it started up after a few minutes.
I switched over I think to webOs after a few minutes and then left it there while it recharged.
A few hours later I found it showing the hp logo and then rebooting back to it.
No matter what I do, let it charge, let it drain, reboot with the power and main button pressed, reboot with the power, main button and the volume button pressed, it does not help.
It keeps rebooting.

Can someone please help!!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I have to ask why you would leave your TouchPad sitting around turned on so it would drain the battery all the way down until it automatically shuts down? This is not good for a lithium-ion battery. I have charged up my TP to 100% and turned it on days later and it is still at 100%, so I do assume you were not turning yours off. You say you switched over to WebOS, you think. WebOS does not start rebooting like CM9 can.

So all you ever see is the HP logo, nothing else? Can you boot into HP recovery mode?(hold volume up as the TP starts to boot) I have heard that HP tech support suggests holding the power button down and pressing the home button 15 times in quick succession. If you can manage to get it stopped rebooting, make sure you boot to WebOS and let it charge to at least 50%. If nothing works, and you can boot into HP recovery, then download and run WebOS Doctor. Google it for the file and instructions on how to use it.

Once you get it working again, turn it off instead of letting it sit around using the battery. When you turn it off from CM9, watch it for 10 seconds or so, to be sure it in fact turns off. Every now and then a TP will reboot when you pressed turn off. If you don't insure it is off, then you will end up right back where you are now. One other suggestion which I don't use, change Moboot default to WebOS instead of CyanogenMod. At least if it reboots, it will reboot to WebOS which uses much less power and will recharge reliably.


----------



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the help

had to use webOS doctor to get the tablet alive

now I have only webOS :'(

any way to recover my CM9 ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

csaket said:


> thanks for the help
> 
> had to use webOS doctor to get the tablet alive
> 
> ...


Did you ever make a nandroid backup and save it over to your PC?

Having never run WebOS Doctor because I did not need to, I am pretty sure that it cleaned out all your Android partitions and probably wiped the SD card. That being said, if you install CM9 again and use the same email address and password, it should automatically download any apps that you had downloaded previously from the Play Store. Or you can just start over, download your apps yourself, configure your TP and then make a backup and save it to your PC this time. I would also use the official nightlies and the latest gapps. Oh, and while your at it make a backup.


----------



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

all working now, didn't lose any data in the process as well 

WebOS doctor did not remove any android info so that was good.
Next step was getting moboot to install. It took 3-4 attempts before it happened.
Moboot did not show up any entries for CWM and CM9.

I then moved on to install CWM. Could not get novacom to install it. After a lot of troubleshooting, I noticed that the file name for it differed on a different site than the one that the wiki page (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HP_Touchpad:_Full_Update_Guide) that dalingrin linked to.
Once I renamed cwm, it installed fine.

After that, I just got an updated nightly and installed it using cwm and found that all my apps and data were there.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

csaket said:


> all working now, didn't lose any data in the process as well
> 
> WebOS doctor did not remove any android info so that was good.
> Next step was getting moboot to install. It took 3-4 attempts before it happened.
> ...


And did you make a nandriod backup?


----------

